# Pioneer cutting out on all sources.



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

In my truck I have a Pioneer DEH-6800, last week I switched on the Aux 1 input in order to use my MP3 player. Since then the head unit keeps cutting out, but, it cuts out on all sources (Aux 1, FM, CD) and nothing I can do gets it to come on again. When I say cutting out, the unit is still completely responsive, it just makes no sound. 

While there is the possibility that something is loose on the wiring harness, I find that hard to believe as it has not been touched for about 2 years. The Aux input is a 2.5mm jack on the bottom of the front face.

Short of checking the wiring on the back, what else can I check? The face does not feel any looser than it ever has (rarely comes off). I do not have a test bench, and no spare speakers/amp/headunit. Besides checking the wiring, the only other thing I can think to try is to run an RCA from the truck to the amp in my car to see if at least that works, but, I am not using an amp in the truck, so it won't really tell me if the internal amp is no longer working. 

Anyone heard of something like this happening before? It only started after I began using the Aux input, but I can't figure out what effect that would have on anything other than possibly moving the face about a little when plugging in the 2.5mm jack. It could be coincidence, the unit is around 4+ years old, but I feel like it should last longer than that. 

Thanks.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

pull the HU and check for loose connections, wouldn't be the first time somethings come loose in a car.. 

While you are there, play it and wiggle the harness around in the back of the HU.. any change? bad solder can play a roll in this easily.. if the solder cracked around the pins of the harness input or possibly on the output IC, moving/flexing the board a little might show this... 

You can also smell it, to see if the magic smoke has come out in any way.. it's a pretty distinct smell... not likely, but possible.. 

It could just be it's time too... I've seen HU's dead out the box and seen them go for YEARS AND YEARS.. (the one in my DD for instance)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> pull the HU and check for loose connections, wouldn't be the first time somethings come loose in a car..
> 
> While you are there, play it and wiggle the harness around in the back of the HU.. any change? bad solder can play a roll in this easily.. if the solder cracked around the pins of the harness input or possibly on the output IC, moving/flexing the board a little might show this...


Looks like it must have been something loose, I took it out last night. While nothing felt loose at the back, my moving the wires around had it working again. I wiggled them about a bit and it did not cut off, so looks like I will see if it continues working. 

If it cuts out again, then I will take it out and re-do all the connections.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Well WTF, it cut out again. Worked for about a day, and then cut off. I took it out of the dash, went through the same procedure as last time, and it did not come on. Disconnected wiring harness, checked connections, everything seems secure.

The only thing I have left to try is running an RCA cable from the truck to my the amp in my car to see if that works. Everything on the head unit is functional, I can change sources, volume, go into the menu's etc, but no sound comes out. 

From what my wife has told me, it cuts off when she unplugs an MP3 player from the AUX1 connection without turning off the MP3 player. But, then even if she plugs the MP3 player back in again, it still plays no sound from any source.


----------

